# [OpenCL] Imagemagick se rompe siempre (abierto)

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas,

Me estoy pasando de nvidia-drivers (los controladores propietarios de Nvidia) a nouveau (los controladores abiertos de la comunidad), pero este cambio me está dando muchos problemas.

Lo estoy haciendo porque necesito usar un núcleo 2.6.36 (no el típico 2.6.34 que usaréis la mayoría), y aún no está soportada esa versión por nvidia-drivers .

El problema me lo está dando el paquete media-gfx/imagemagick , que se rompe siempre que quiero instalarlo.

La cosa es que intenta enlazar la parte de SVG contra una biblioteca OpenCL que no existe, pero no sé como arreglarlo. Busqué información y sólo encontré este tema y no me funciona quitar vdpau.

Os pongo los registros de construcción de los paquetes, porque he intentado instalármelo en todas sus versiones jeje:

imagemagick-6.6.1.2

imagemagick-6.6.2.5

imagemagick-6.6.3.0

imagemagick-6.6.4.5

¿Me podríais ayudar o darme pistas para solucionarlo?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Lo estoy haciendo porque necesito usar un núcleo 2.6.36 (no el típico 2.6.34 que usaréis la mayoría), y aún no está soportada esa versión por nvidia-drivers . 

 

hay parches pululando por ahi para que los drivers de nvidia funcionen con el kernel 2.6.36., no sé si incluso ya está solucionado con el último release de estos drivers.

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/4.4.3/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: cannot find -lOpenCL

 

que te dice un eselect opengl list ?

saluetes

----------

## Palmax Maverick

No lo puse porque pensé que era irrelevante:

```
# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

Voy a poner mi emerge --info también por si acaso, aunque tampoco creo que sea muy importante:

```
# emerge --info

Portage 2.1.8.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.3, glibc-2.11.2-r0, 2.6.36-rc5 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36-rc5-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 01 Oct 2010 08:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p37

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11

dev-lang/python:     2.6.5-r3, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.3-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.8.5-r4, 1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1                                                                                                                 

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1                                                                                                                                          

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.3-r2                                                                                                                                           

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                                                                                             

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10                                                                                                                                             

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2                                                                                                                                            

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1                                                                                                                                          

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                                                                                                 

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"                                                                                                                                                      

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                            

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -msse4.1 -msse4.2 -mcx16 -msahf -O2 -pipe"                                                                                                         

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                                                                                             

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                                                                                              

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"                                                                                          

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests ccache collision-protect distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ http://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://mirrors.ipv6.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ ftp://mirrors.linuxant.fr/distfiles.gentoo.org/ http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ http://gentoo-euetib.upc.es/mirror/gentoo/ http://ftp.udc.es/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.virginmedia.com/sites/gentoo http://gentoo.virginmedia.com/ http://mirror.qubenet.net/mirror/gentoo/ http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.mirrorservice.org/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/gentoo/ "

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="es es_ES en"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/Spring /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16k_voice X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib accessibility acl acpi ada administrator adns aio alsa amd64 apache2 apm aqua_theme ares asf aspell audio autotrace avahi bash-completion battery bazaar bcmath berkdb bidi binary-drivers bindist blas blast blender blender-game blksha1 bluetooth boost bzip2 cairo calendar ccache cdda cddax cdio cdparanoia cdr cdrom cdsound cegui charset chm clamav clamd clamdtop cleartype cli clucene cmake colordiff colors composer compress consolekit contrast corefonts cover coverage cpio cracklib crypt css cuda cue cups cursors cvs cxx darcs dbus designer designer-plugin desktopglobe development device-mapper dga dhcp dia dri dts dvd dvdr eclipse editor emacs embedded emovix encode exif extensions extra-algorithms extras faac festival ffmpeg fftw firefox3 flac fontconfig fortran ftp gallium gcdmaster gcj gcrypt gdbm gdm gdu gecko geoip gif gimp git glade gnome gnutls gpg gphoto2 gpm graphite graphviz grub gs gstreamer gtk h323 hal hdri hpijs i18n icecast iceweasel iconv icu id3 id3tag inkjar ipv6 irda jack java jbig jce jingle jpeg jpeg2k karma kde kdm kerberos ladspa lame laptop lcms ldap libcaca libnotify libv4l libv4l2 lirc lqr lua lua-cairo lua-imlib luatex lzma mad matroska mbrola mdnsresponder-compat melt mercurial mikmod mjpeg mmap mmx mmxext mng modules mono moonlight mp3 mp3tunes mp4 mpeg mpi mpi-threads mpi_njtree mplayer msn mtp mudflap multilib multiprocess musepack music musicbrainz mysql mysqli ncurses nls nodrm normalize nptl nptlonly nsplugin ntfs nvidia objc objc++ objc-gc octave odk ods ogg okular openal opencl opengl openmp openssl opensslcrypt openstreetmap optimization optimized-qmake otr pam pcre pdf perl pidgin plugins-symlink png podcast policykit portaudio ppds pppd prediction print python qt3support qt4 rar raw readline reflection rss sdl sdl-image sdl-sound sdlaudio seamonkey secure-delete session sha512 shadow sharedext sharedmem shm shmvideo sip skype smp sms sndfile sound sox speex spell sql sqlite sqlite3 sse sse2 sse3 sse4 ssl ssse3 stars startup-notification stun subtitles subversion svg svgz symlink sysfs system-sqlite taglib tcpd test test-framework theora threads thumbnail thumbnails tiff tk tools truetype udev uml unicode unzip upnp usb v4l v4l2 vaapi vcd vcdinfo vcdx vdpau video vorbis vpx wav webkit wicd wifi wininst winpopup wma wma-fixed wmf wxwidgets x264 xcomposite xine xls xml xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zeroconf zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="es es_ES en" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput serial sir" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nouveau nv vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Palmax Maverick

He intentado instalarme los x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53 pero sin éxito.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Nadie tiene ningúna idea... es que sin image magick no tengo ni inkscape ...

----------

## esteban_conde

Si tienes instalados los drivers propietarios de nvidia para instalar los dirvers de nvidia-drivers tienes que desinstalarlos así como los dispositivos de framebuffer  ej: uvesafb, porque son incompatibles.

En caso de que no venga de ahí no sabria decirte pues a mi me dio un poco de trabajo al actualizar xorg pero es que mi tarjeta es muy antigua y tuve que enmascarar las versiones superiores.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas,

Ahora mismo utilizo el driver NV de las Xs, porque el nouveau a veces se volvía loco y bloqueaba las Xorg. Pero es cierto que antes siempre he usado nvidia-drivers.

La verdad es que me encuentro muy trabado, y espero que alguien me ayude jejeje.

Un saludo

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Al menos alguien pudiera decirme como pudiera instalarme los nvidia-drivers en un 2.6.36 (desistiendo ya de tener drivers nouveau por bloqueadores y nv por malos jejje)

He visto que hay parches y tal, pero no sé como va todo eso. Lo he intentado y tal pero lo único que he conseguido es perderme más jejeje.

Gracias de antemano

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> He intentado instalarme los x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-256.53 pero sin éxito.

 

¿Tiene que ser esa version a la fuerza?

Prueba: echo x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers ~amd64 >>/etc/portage/package.keywords

Luego emerger -pv nvidia-drivers y pega el resultado si no es muy largo, si es largo tienes pastebin.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

@esteban_conde: Necesitaría la siguiente versión de los nvidia-drivers ya que los <=256.53 no se compilan con núcleos 2.6.36, y me es imprescindible para mi tener un 2.6.36.

Ya he intentado instalarme todos los controladores de nvidia, pero sin éxito en 2.6.36 (que es por el movimiento de las estructura de datos).

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> nvidia-drivers-260.19.06.ebuild
> 
> 

 esta version supongo que será más nueva que la 256-53 que tu intentas instalar, prueba con ella yo la tengo en portage.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Yo nunca he instalado un paquete [M], creo que son los hard masked. ¿No eran peligrosos?

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Yo nunca he instalado un paquete [M], creo que son los hard masked. ¿No eran peligrosos?
> 
> 

 

Peligrosos Sí, para segun que drivers y/o paquetes son necesarios para conseguir tener ciertas funcionalidades, por otro lado me ha ocurrido la última vez que actualice me encontre con un paquete que decia estar hard masked para que los desarrolladores no li incluyeran como una libreria única con el consiguiente engorde de los paquetes que la contuvieran, así que visto eso deberá ser tu criterio el que mande.

----------

